# Fische werden kleiner und scheuer



## Dennis Knoll (24. Februar 2021)

Aber das ist doch jetzt keine neue Erkenntnis, oder? 
Aber schön wenn es dadurch ein mögliches Küchenfenster bzw. eine Maximal Größe in manchen Gewässern/für manche Fische unterstreicht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Februar 2021)

Wat ein Bohei...

Die Seen , die ich schon fast 20 Jahre beangel , haben einen ganz guten Hecht und Barschbestand.

Es sind zwar recht große Gewässer, die werden aber gerade auf Hecht auch stark "abgeblinkert"

Es hat sich über viele Jahre nix Großes verändert - viele Kleine , ein paar mittlere und weniger 80 er.

Die Erträge sind ( bei mir ) konstant - ein paar 70-80er jedes Jahr sind locker drin , dazu die kleinen.

Was will man mit Meterhechten denn positiv bewirken?
Was soll hier ein Küchenfenster positiv bewirken?

Der Bestand ist seit 2 Jahrzehnten ( und länger ) NICHT existenzbedroht - alte Hasen fangen auf große Köderfische auch wenige Meterhechte.

Warum das Küchenfenster - gerade der Hecht reguliert sich an passenden Gewässern von selber....aber groß dürfen die Gewässer schon sein !

An kleineren Gewässern würde ich einen Teil der Angler eben vom Angeln ausschliessen, über limitierte Kartenausgabe.

R.S.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. Februar 2021)

Es gibt ja sehr ursprüngliche Gewässer mit einer geringen Entnahme, wo jeder dritte Hecht die 90cm überschreitet und jeder 10te Hecht den Meter überschreitet.

Dann gibt es die Gewässer mit starkem Entnahmedruck, wo ein Hecht von über 90cm selten und ein Meterhecht eine Sensation ist. 

Ich bevorzuge die erste Kategorie, auch wenn ich auf den Küchenhecht verzichten muss. 

Aber jeder denkt anders und muss akzeptiert werden. Ein Kollege regte sich über das vereinsinterne Mindestmaß von 60cm auf, weil die 50er Hechte am leckersten sind und sich dann schon mal vermehrt haben sollen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Februar 2021)

Es kommt stark drauf an ,

die "Flusshechte" eines norddeutschen Wald und Wiesenflusses sind im Schnitt klein...viele Fische drin...

Mindestmaß 50cm , viele darunter , 60er gelten als sehr gute Speisefische , 70er selten und 80er fängt man da vllt. 1 mal im Jahr .

Extrem Gewässerabhängig das Ganze - deswegen regt mich das Geschrei nach Zwischenmaßen auch so auf !

R.S.


----------



## fleks (24. Februar 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> _Newsmeldung_
> 
> *Laut einer Studie werden Fische durch den menschlichen Einfluss immer kleiner und scheuer. *
> 
> ...


Ich schätze die Arbeit von Dr. Arlinghaus sehr und finde gut welche Studien aus seiner Arbeit hervor gehen. Ich bin stark für das Fenstermaß, betrachtet man die Laichleistung von älteren Tieren, den Geschmack und den Erhalt der Biodiversität. Was mir allerdings bei seiner Studie hier fehlt, ist der Einfluss von Freizeitsuchenden am See. Betrachte ich mein Vereinsgewässer, so hat sich die Zahl der SUP-ler, Jollen, Segelbootfahrer und was es nicht noch alles gibt, in den letzten 10 Jahren bestimmt vervierfacht. Mir persönlich ist auch aufgefallen, dass die Fresszeiten / Zeiten der Nahrungsaufnahme der Fische  im selben Zeitraum betrachtet bei vielen Spezies sich in die Nacht hinein verschoben haben. Dies ist vor allem in den nicht-winter Monaten zu beobachten, also der Zeit in der die meisten Fische ablaichen. Es entsteht der Verdacht, dass hier ein Zusammenhang zwischen 1. Störung der Fische tagsüber durch Freizeitsuchende und dem 2. schlechten Wachstum / schlechteren Vermehrung besteht. Darüber eine Studie ... fände ich gehört ebenfalls ins Gesamtbild.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Februar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Extrem Gewässerabhängig das Ganze - deswegen regt mich das Geschrei nach Zwischenmaßen auch so auf !


Sowohl hier im Thread als auch im Artikel wird von bestimmten Gewässern gesprochen. Unter anderem von Gewässern mit hohem Angeldruck. Das entspricht der Defintion "Gewässer-abhängig".  Keine Ahnung von welchem Geschrei du hier schreist 

In Deutschland haben wir allerdings überwiegend Gewässer mit schlechten Beständen. Das ist leider ein Fakt. Was nicht bedeutet, dass wir nicht auch Gewässern mit guten und ausreichenden Bestand haben. Die gibt es auch zu Genüge.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Februar 2021)

Nicht nur kleiner und scheuer ...
Weniger habt ihr noch vergessen!!!


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2021)

Ich habe irgendwie den Eindruck, wenn man in den aktuellen Zeiten als Experte was gelten will, muss man mit Hiobsbotschaften aufwarten, um überhaupt Gehör zur erlangen. Keine Reportage, wo nicht wenigstens einer den Kliiimawandel beklagt, oder gleich mit vollmundigen Konjunktiven vom Leder zieht. Nähern wir uns langsam, aber sicher, einer "Zeit der Flagellaten 2.0"?


----------



## Mikesch (24. Februar 2021)

Ich habe da eine ganz andere Theorie:
Hauptsächlich werden die unvorsichtigen, draufgängerischen Raubfische gefangen, und werden dann natürlich auch in der "Küchengröße, Schonmaß+" entnommen.
D. h. die vorsichtigen können groß werden, sind aber nicht so leicht mit den hauptsächlich verwendeten Methoden zu fangen. Kennen doch jeden Spinnköder mit Artikelnummer.


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2021)

...und noch was.

Wer die Zeit bis in die mittleren 80er sehenden Auges erlebt hat, der kann wirklich von teilweise desaströsen Zuständen sprechen. Von kippenden Wasserkörpern in Seen und Flüssen, die zur Entwicklung von Fotos gereicht haben. Von wilden Müllkippen in Wäldern.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


Andal schrieb:


> Wer die Zeit bis in die mittleren 80er sehenden Auges erlebt hat,


Erinnert sich aber auch an Zeiten, wo man zu zweit an zwei Wochenenden mehr Schleien gefangen hat, als heutzutage der ganze Verein im Jahr.

Oder dass die Äsche damals noch der  Leitfisch im heimischen Salmonidengewässer war, während die heutigen Jungangler diese Art nur noch von Bildern kennen.

Dass dem jetzt nicht mehr so ist liegt aber m.E. nicht an den Anglern.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Februar 2021)

Oh, jetzt macht man schon auf Fischpsycholgie, die armen Hechtels sind verschreckt und scheu?
Und dann Fangfenster, als Gegenmittel!
Was auch sonst, der Mann hat es erfunden und muss nun bei jeder passender, oder auch unpassender Gelegenheit darauf verweisen
Dies natürlich nur Gewässerabhängig, was sicherlich jeder zweite pupsige Gewässerwart zum Anlass nehmen wird, sich darauf zu berufen, egal ob es zum Gewässer passt oder nicht?
Als ob die Hechte auch mit Fangfenster weniger beharkt werden und gefangen werden, nur z.T. wenn sie schon groß genug sind, wieder gehen dürfen?
Vielleicht sollte man die Hechte mal psychologisch betreuen und mal ab und zu auf Kur schicken?

Jürgen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Februar 2021)

Ich bin für absolutes Angelverbot für alle außer mich !!!
 ....


----------



## Minimax (24. Februar 2021)

Cui bono? Ich halte das kleinerwerden der Hechte für eine Verschwörung der UL-Tackleindustrie, die mit dem Ausbringen spezieller Schrumpfungshormone dafür sorgt, das der einst mächtige Hecht als Liliputvariante nun in den Zielfischbereich der teuren Mikadostäbchen und Ü-Eiröllchen rückt.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was auch sonst, der Mann hat es erfunden und muss nun bei jeder passender, oder auch unpassender Gelegenheit darauf verweisen


Erfunden hat er das nicht.  Ist aber wahrscheinlich in DE einer der wenigen, der damit geforscht hat.

Er behauptet auch nicht, dass das ein Allheilmittel wäre.

Wenn das Gewässer und die Fischart passt und dort ein entsprechendes Hegeziel verfolgt wird, kann das aber m.E. schon ne erfolgreiche Bewirtschaftungsmaßnahme  sein.

Wenn Darwin recht hat, setzen sich die am besten angepassten Individuen durch. Da könnten Angler schon nen gewissen Anteil an der Selektion haben.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Februar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Er behauptet auch nicht, dass das ein Allheilmittel wäre.


Nö, das tun dann andere, die aber wenn man ehrlich ist, nur eine Bevorratung von kapitalen Fischen in ihrem Gewässer gewährleistet sehen wollen.
Es wird eifrig darüber gewacht, dass nur ja der Andere nicht den Kapitalen entnimmt, den man doch selbst zum Posen so dringend braucht!
Das ist Fangfenster, vielleicht nicht wie von Arlinghaus angedacht, aber wie es dann praktiziert wird.
Catch and Release durch die Hintertür.
Davon ab, hier am konkreten Beispiel, Hechte sollen scheu und vorsichtig werden, ja und!


fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn das Gewässer und die Fischart passt und dort ein entsprechendes Hegeziel verfolgt wird, kann das aber m.E. schon ne erfolgreiche Bewirtschaftungsmaßnahme sein.


Auch hier sieht man, wie das was Arlinghaus da erforscht, ausgelegt wird.
So weit mir bekannt ist, gab es diese Ergebnisse nur in Bezug auf Hechte, von anderen Fischarten war zumindest von Arlinghaus nie die Rede.
Da wird jetzt verallgemeinert und diese Erkenntnisse mal einfach auch auf andere Fischarten übertragen, auf alle möglichen Gewässer ja sowieso.
Die ersten Schützer,. die ihre Wasserschweine auch geschont, mit Fangfenster versehen wissen wollen, gab es ja auch schon!


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Februar 2021)

Ich habe jetzt mal, gezwungenermaßen, diesen unsäglichen Artikel gelesen und gesehen, dass uns Anglern da noch ganz andere Sachen ins Haus stehen.


> Drastischere Regelungen wie etwa rotierende Fischereigebiete und Schutzgebiete, in denen sich die gefährdeten Verhaltenstypen zurückziehen können, könnten die evolutionären Auswirkungen der Fischerei am wirksamsten abmildern, so Arlinghaus. Allerdings sei die Forschung auch hier noch am Anfang, und die sozioökonomischen Konsequenzen für Fischer und Angler wären gravierender als bei einer Anpassung von längenbasierten Fangbestimmungen.


Fangfenster 2.0, da wird schon an der nächsten Ausbaustufe gearbeitet!
Das kann ja noch lustig werden.

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Februar 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal, gezwungenermaßen, diesen unsäglichen Artikel gelesen und gesehen, dass uns Anglern da noch ganz andere Sachen ins Haus stehen.
> 
> Fangfenster 2.0, da wird schon an der nächsten Ausbaustufe gearbeitet!
> Das kann ja noch lustig werden.
> ...



Das ganze Problem ist doch der aktuellen Rechtslage in Deutschland geschuldet. Würde man es jedem Verein/Verband überlassen, in den betreffenden Gewässern Küchenfenster oder gar C&R festzulegen, hätte sich die ganze Debatte schnell erledigt. In meinem Verein werden 80% der Fische von Leuten über 50 Jahren Alter entnommen, die Anzahl der Gewässerbesuche liegt hingegen zu 70% bei Leuten unter 40. Die Jugend will das Fang-Erlebnis, nicht den Fisch in der Pfanne.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Februar 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Jugend will das Fang-Erlebnis, nicht den Fisch in der Pfanne.


Hallo,

ja, aber genau darin liegt der Grund, dass wir Angler mehr und mehr angefeindet werden. Das gabs früher so gut wie überhaupt nicht. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will anderen da nichts vorschreiben, aber früher ging man angeln, wegen des Aufenthalts in der Natur, auch wegen dem Fangelebnis, aber auch um einen Fisch für die Pfanne mit heimzunehmen. Das ergab kaum Angreifpunkte. Wenn ich bei uns ans Wasser gehe, dann nie ohne Entnahmeabsicht. Allerdings muss der Fisch schon etwas darstellen (in der Pfanne), eine Forelle unter 35cm und einen Hecht unter 75cm entnehme ich grundsätzlich nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (25. Februar 2021)

Gibt es überhaupt eine nennenswerte Anzahl von Angelvideos, etwa bei YouTube, die das waidgerechte Abschlagen und Versorgen von Fischen zeigt?
Zumindest die mir bekannten Videos lassen das entweder geschickt aus oder aber es wird tatsächlich reines Catch & Release propagiert. Dabei werden sich heutzutage gerade viele jüngere Angler ihre Informationen bevorzugt aus solchen Quellen bzw. Videos holen. Sich Wissen über das relativ mühsame Lesen von Zeitschriften, Büchern oder aber Forenbeiträgen anzueignen, das scheint mir jedenfalls zunehmend nicht mehr in die bequeme bzw. "smarte" Gegenwart vieler jüngerer Leute zu passen.

Natürlich bildet man sich über solche Videos dann auch seine Meinung und nimmt deren Einflüsse in sich auf. Tiere bzw. Fische zu töten, um sie anschließend sinnvoll zu verwerten, das kommt für viele Leute heute nicht mehr in Frage. Wobei man sich dann tatsächlich nach dem Sinn einer Solchen Angelei fragen muss, auch im Sinne der allgemeinen Vorschriften bezüglich des Tierschutzes. In der Natur werden sich jüngere Leute nach wie vor gerne aufhalten, nur verwechseln viele dabei dann wohl die gesunde Liebe zur Natur mit einem absoluten Schutzgedanken und dem eigenen Anspruch an sich irgendwie "gut" zu sein.

Ich denke es sind gerade auch diese von der Angelindustrie gemachten Trends, die ihr ein weiterhin gutes Geschäft garantieren sollen, die das extreme Catch & Release immer weiter vorantreiben. Angeln muss heutzutage scheinbar cool sein, damit sich jüngere Leute dafür interessieren, diesen Eindruck habe ich jedenfalls gewonnen. All diese grellen & lauten YouTube Videos und Angelausrüstungen zeugen davon. Der althergebrachte Grund des Angelns, also in erster Linie auch einen schönen Fisch für die Pfanne zu fangen, das ist vielen Leuten heute eben einfach zu altbacken und uncool. Natürlich setzt auch der traditionelle Angler eine Menge Fische zurück, bis er den gewünschten Fisch für die Pfanne hat. Und sicherlich begibt auch er sich so manches Mal ans Wasser, wohlwissend den ganzen Tag über nur Rotaugen zu fangen bzw. fangen zu wollen und daher am Abend nichts für die Pfanne zu haben. Trotzdem, es muss eine gesunde Mischung zwischen dem Verwerten und dem Zurücksetzen geben, jedes einzelne Extrem schadet dem Ansehen aller Angler.

Der Großteil der YouTube Videos und auch Angel YouTuber, welche wie gesagt gerne von der Angelindustrie für ihre Werbung verwendet bzw. missbraucht werden, schadet daher dem Ansehen der gesamten Angelei enorm und spielt den Angelgegnern offen in die Karten. Die tollen Naturaufnahmen, die es in den Videos zum Teil ja wirklich zu sehen gibt, können nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass das ständig gezeigte C&R im Grunde nichts mehr mit einer natürlichen Form des Angelns zu tun hat. Da dient der Fisch am Ende tatsächlich nur noch als Sportgerät oder sogar als vermeintlich sinnvoller Grund, um in der Natur unterwegs zu sein, denn einfaches Wandern wäre vielleicht wieder eine Spur zu uncool.

Da lobe ich mir den Jägernachwuchs. Denn dort scheint es vielen Neuzugängen, bei denen man auf den ersten Blick gar keine Jagdleidenschaft vermuten würde, tatsächlich um eine gesunde und natürliche Form des Nahrungsmittelerwerbes zu gehen. C&R ist dort zwar nicht möglich aber so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, wollen diese neuen und jungen Jäger (Männer und auch Frauen) auch etwas für die heimische Gefriertruhe haben und nicht bloß ein paar Fotos machen. Denen kaufe ich die Hege & Pflege der Bestände eher ab, eben damit sie auch in Zukunft noch die Chance auf eine leckere Reh- oder Wildschweinkeule haben. Das angebliche Problem der Trophäenjagd sehe ich dabei nicht im sonderlichen Maß, sondern halte es eher für die gezielte Hetze (um dieses Wort auch einmal zu verwenden) der grünen Jagdgegner.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Februar 2021)

@Bankside Dreamer , hundert Prozent Zuspruch von mir!
Besser hätte man die angelkulturellen Veränderungen nicht auf den Punkt bringen können.
Persönlich habe ich keinen Bock darauf, dass solcherart Veränderungen (Fangfenster) auch mein Gewässer erfahren darf.
Es ist also stark eigennützig, meine Gegenwehr, wenn sich die Einführung eines Fangfensters bei uns auch etablieren sollte.
Der Badener braucht zwar immer etwas länger, um solche zeitgeistlichen Strömungen zu erkennen, aber wenn dies passiert ist, dann wird gefolgt?
In meinem Gewässer stehen die angeblich scheuen und vorsichtigen Hechte Schlange, entlang der Schilfkante alle 10m einer in Fanggröße, für Leute die es darauf anlegen.
Der Tageshecht ist dort für jeden Gastangler drin.
Ich habe zuletzt (November2020) meinem zappeligen Schwiegersohn, innerhalb von zwei Stunden zu seinem 75er Hecht gebracht, der natürlich released wurde, wie ohnehin 95% Prozent meiner Fische.
Es gibt übrigens nicht mal eine Fangbeschränkung bei uns, theoretisch könnte ich die drei Hechte am Tag, welche ohne Probleme drin sind, entnehmen.
Ich werde mir nicht das Recht nehmen lassen, dieses Monster, welches ich schon lange zu fangen gedenke, zu entnehmen.
Der Platz an der Wand ist schon vorgesehen, dafür.
Ich habe sogar erst kürzlich eine neue Airbrush, samt Kompressor angeschafft, nur der Fisch fehlt noch, so ab 130cm aufwärts, wenn ich bitten darf!






Jürgen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt eine nennenswerte Anzahl von Angelvideos, etwa bei YouTube, die das waidgerechte Abschlagen und Versorgen von Fischen zeigt?


Natürlich gibt es diese auch. Selbst auf unserem Kanal haben wir Videos, in denen wir dies zeigen, wie zuletzt bei den Plattfischen, die wir getötet, ausgenommen und zubereitet haben. Grundsätzlich haben wir auch vor, mehr Catch & Cook zu zeigen, denn das gehört eben auch dazu.

Das von dir angesprochene Problem hat vermutlich eben auch damit zu tun, dass viel mehr der Video produzierenden Leute der *jüngeren Generation* zuzuordnen sind. Und da ist es eben nicht ungewöhnlich, Fische auch zurückzusetzen. Vor allem wenn das Angeln im Nachbarland wie den Niederlanden stattfindet, wie bei mir überwiegend der Fall, wo ich die Gesetze und Sitten der Gastgeber respektieren möchte.

Was man allerdings aber nicht vergessen darf. Die Nachfrage nach Catch & Cook Videos, nach Köderfisch-Videos (ist ja eher weniger modern) und ähnlichen ist nach wie vor enorm und meist höher als das, was man heute zu genüge sieht. (Die meist geschauten Videos mit Köderfisch und Aale, meist auch Forellen. Und das sind meist Themen, bei denen der Fisch entnommen wird.) Und bei der Nachfrage hat man eben das jüngere bis ältere Klientel - nur das ältere Klientel produziert weniger oft Videos.



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Zumindest die mir bekannten Videos lassen das entweder geschickt aus oder aber es wird tatsächlich reines Catch & Release propagiert.


Das liegt vermutlich auch viel an der heutigen *Mentalität*. Denn egal was man macht, man wird von irgendjemanden dafür an den *Pranger gestellt und denunziert*. Das fängt doch schon in diesem Forum und sogar in diesem Thread wieder an. Anstatt sich über das eigentlichen Thema, diese Wissenschaftliche Ausarbeitung, zu unterhalten, wird wieder gegen alles gestänkert. Da sind wir von einer Wissenschaftlichen Studie auf einmal bei Posern, schlechten Menschen die Fische zurücksetzten, Fotografieren und anderen anscheinend offensichtlich falschen Menschen. Kannste dir echt nicht ausdenken...

Und wer kann es einem dann noch verübeln, wenn das produzierte Video-Material so akribisch gesäubert und geschönt wird, dass man keinerlei Angriffsfläche mehr findet? Da muss man sich schon selbst zensieren, weil einem jeder an den Karren pisst. Wir Angler sind da ja fast schon wie Politiker... Wenn wir etwas veröffentlichen oder darüber reden wollen, sind wir fast schon dazu gezwungen, unsere Weste an jeder erdenklichen Stelle rein zu waschen. Und das für Themen, über die man sich eigentlich nicht rechtfertigen oder verstecken müssen sollte. Oder sollten wir uns verstecken müssen, wenn wir einen Fisch abschlagen, einen zurücksetzen oder ein Foto machen? Eigentlicht nicht!

Ekelhafte Mentalität, die wir heute haben und erleben.



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> In der Natur werden sich jüngere Leute nach wie vor gerne aufhalten, nur verwechseln viele dabei dann wohl die gesunde Liebe zur Natur mit einem absoluten Schutzgedanken und dem eigenen Anspruch an sich irgendwie "gut" zu sein.


Sehr gut gesagt. Es gibt ja fast nur noch die Extreme... Ein "Catch & Decide", also ein Mittelding des Ganzen, scheint es fast nicht mehr zu geben, weil es immer eine Fraktion gibt, die es besser weiß *und es unbedingt allen unter die Nase reiben muss!*



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Angeln muss heutzutage scheinbar cool sein, damit sich jüngere Leute dafür interessieren, diesen Eindruck habe ich jedenfalls gewonnen.


Mal anders gefragt: Darf Angeln denn nicht cool und zeitgemäß sein?
Angeln hat sich eben als Szenesport und Lifestyle Hobby entwickelt. Geht damit weit über das eigentlich angeln hinaus. Daran sehe ich grundsätzlich noch nichts verwerfliches.
Ich verstehe zwar, was du damit sagen willst. Allerdings sehe ich da nicht die Angelindustrie - die man sowieso nicht unter einem Kamm scheren kann - als das Problem und den ach so bösen. Die Menschen und Konsumenten geben den Takt an, wie oben weitere bereits erläutert.



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Der Großteil der YouTube Videos und auch Angel YouTuber, welche wie gesagt gerne von der Angelindustrie für ihre Werbung verwendet bzw. missbraucht werden, schadet daher dem Ansehen der gesamten Angelei enorm und spielt den Angelgegnern offen in die Karten.


Der größte Anglegegner ist der Angler selbst, der ständig mit dem Finger auf die Angler zeigt, die es anders ausleben als es ihm passt. Hier im Board doch das beste Beispiel. Man kann über nichts mehr Diskutieren, ohne von irgendjemanden angeprangert oder denunziert zu werden. Es ist immer leicht, mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen. Wie wäre es einfach damit, einfach Mal anderes (befremdliches) zu akzeptieren? Müssen wir uns immer Feindbilder untereinander schaffen?


----------



## Andal (25. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> *Gibt es überhaupt eine nennenswerte Anzahl von Angelvideos, etwa bei YouTube, die das waidgerechte Abschlagen und Versorgen von Fischen zeigt?
> Zumindest die mir bekannten Videos lassen das entweder geschickt aus oder aber es wird tatsächlich reines Catch & Release propagiert. Dabei werden sich heutzutage gerade viele jüngere Angler ihre Informationen bevorzugt aus solchen Quellen bzw. Videos holen. Sich Wissen über das relativ mühsame Lesen von Zeitschriften, Büchern oder aber Forenbeiträgen anzueignen, das scheint mir jedenfalls zunehmend nicht mehr in die bequeme bzw. "smarte" Gegenwart vieler jüngerer Leute zu passen.*
> 
> Natürlich bildet man sich über solche Videos dann auch seine Meinung und nimmt deren Einflüsse in sich auf. Tiere bzw. Fische zu töten, um sie anschließend sinnvoll zu verwerten, das kommt für viele Leute heute nicht mehr in Frage. Wobei man sich dann tatsächlich nach dem Sinn einer Solchen Angelei fragen muss, auch im Sinne der allgemeinen Vorschriften bezüglich des Tierschutzes. In der Natur werden sich jüngere Leute nach wie vor gerne aufhalten, nur verwechseln viele dabei dann wohl die gesunde Liebe zur Natur mit einem absoluten Schutzgedanken und dem eigenen Anspruch an sich irgendwie "gut" zu sein.
> ...


Ich denke, damit hast du den Nucleus maximal genau getroffen!

Vielen "Neos" ist es heute ein Graus, sich etwas selbst zu erarbeiten. Wozu gibt es schließlich moderne und schnelle Medien und die haben gefälligst zu liefern. Ich will das auch gar nicht kritisieren, es ist eben einfach mal der Trend der Zeit.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (25. Februar 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es diese auch. Selbst auf unserem Kanal haben wir Videos, in denen wir dies zeigen, wie zuletzt bei den Plattfischen, die wir getötet, ausgenommen und zubereitet haben. Grundsätzlich haben wir auch vor, mehr Catch & Cook zu zeigen, denn das gehört eben auch dazu.
> 
> Das von dir angesprochene Problem hat vermutlich eben auch damit zu tun, dass viel mehr der Video produzierenden Leute der *jüngeren Generation* zuzuordnen sind. Und da ist es eben nicht ungewöhnlich, Fische auch zurückzusetzen. Vor allem wenn das Angeln im Nachbarland wie den Niederlanden stattfindet, wie bei mir überwiegend der Fall, wo ich die Gesetze und Sitten der Gastgeber respektieren möchte.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du in deinem Kanal das Töten und Zubereiten von Fischen ebenfalls zeigst, so ist das sehr löblich, denn das gehört nun einmal auch dazu. 
Trotzdem, damit stellt Ihr wohl eher die Ausnahme bei diesem gigantischen und täglich anwachsenden Angebot von neuen Angelvideos dar.

Ich denke die Mehrheit der Videomacher ist sich ihrer Verantwortung und Tragweite ihrer Videos gar nicht bewusst oder es ist ihnen schlicht egal. Ein nicht geringer Teil der heutigen Gesellschaft bildet sich nun mal häufig auch mithilfe von YouTube Videos seine Meinung. Strikt zurückgesetzte und dabei womöglich noch primär im Ausland gefangene Großfische mögen zwar den Nerv vieler Lifestyleangler treffen, sind in der Auseinandersetzung mit den bekannten Gegnern der Angelei aber wohl eher kontraproduktiv.

Im Zweifel zieht der Lifestyleangler am Ende einfach weiter und sucht sich einen neuen trendigen Zeitvertreib, während sich die passionierten Angler ihre Herzensangelegenheit vielleicht irgendwann einmal in die Haare schmieren müssen. Dessen sollte sich jeder tatsächlich passionierte Angler, der zugleich auch Videomacher ist, stets bewusst sein und dementsprechend verantwortungsbewusst handeln.

Dir unterstelle ich dabei nur Gutes, denn immerhin zeigen deine Worte dass Du dir zumindest Gedanken über die Hintergründe machst.


----------



## Krabat_11 (28. Februar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Erinnert sich aber auch an Zeiten, wo man zu zweit an zwei Wochenenden mehr Schleien gefangen hat, als heutzutage der ganze Verein im Jahr.
> 
> ...


Sorry, ich glaube nicht, dass die Angelei so ganz unschuldig ist. Seit 7 Jahren angel ich an einem DER 80er Jahre Äschen und Forellengewässer in D, dem Altrhein in Südbaden. Äschen gibt es nicht mehr, Forellen nur noch weil viel und auch große Exemplare besetzt werden. Aber davon auch sehr wenig. Liegt natürlich auch daran, dass es ein großes Gewässer ist. Vor ca. 2 Jahren sprach ich mit einem Urgestein der Angelei am Altrhein, der sich über den toten Salmonidenbestand beklagt hat. Was gab es doch vor 20 Jahren noch einen tollen Bestand. Äschen dicht an dicht, Forellen soviel man wollte. Und am Wochende standen Fr Sa So 30 Autos mit Anglern an den entsprechenden Flussabschnitten.... Das soll dem Bestand nicht geschadet haben? Ok, ich sehe die heißen Sommer, Reiher und Kormorane auch, aber unschuldig ist unsere Zunft nicht immer


----------



## fishhawk (1. März 2021)

Hallo,


Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Sorry, ich glaube nicht, dass die Angelei so ganz unschuldig ist.


Auch wenn man die Verhältnisse vor Ort nicht kennt, kann man sich ne Meinung dazu bilden.  Wie schlüssig die dann ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

In unserem Vereinsgewässer mit begrenzter Anzahl von Besuchen und ohne Gastkartenausgabe, dafür aber mit entsprechenden Fanglimits, kann man aber m.E. schon einigermaßen feststellen, welche Einflussfaktoren sich verändert haben und welche nicht.  Intensiver gefischt oder entnommen wurde nach den Daten der Fanglisten jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2021)

Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Und am Wochende standen Fr Sa So 30 Autos mit Anglern an den entsprechenden Flussabschnitten.... Das soll dem Bestand nicht geschadet haben?


mal angenommen, jeder Angler hat soviel entnommen wie ein Kormoran, also ca. 3 Äschen.  Macht also bei 30 Anglern 90 Stück am Tag.

Heute fischen da 3000 Kormorane , das macht 9000 Äschen jeden Tag, nicht nur am Wochenende.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. März 2021)

Wenn die Fische kleiner werden, müssen die Mindestmaße eben runter 

Und zu den ansatzweise wohlgefälligen Behauptungen der "Fisch-Schützerfraktio" ( C&R Hardcorer ) schweige ich besser.

Die Zur Schau - Stellungs Mentalität der eigenen fischereilichen Fähigkeiten und die rührseligen Behauptungen, man würde dem Fisch durch das gönnerhafte,

grundsätzliche Freilassen den Tag retten, ist nur noch paradox.

Steht dazu, der Fisch ist die Trophäe und soll nicht verwertet, sondern benutzt und  vermarktet werden.

Ist das denn so schwer, seine wahren Absichten ehrlich kund zu tun?

Man ist halt posender Releaser - mit allen Konsequenzen - und NATÜRLICH gibt es da auch eine Kritiker - Seite.

Weil es eben eine extreme Sicht der Dinge verkörpert und - zumindest in Deutschland - der angedachten praktischen Ausübung der Angelei,

VOLLKOMMEN widerspricht ( Entnahmeabsicht und Hegeziel ).

Wer ist denn nun der wahre Gegner "der Angler" ?

R.S.


----------



## Krabat_11 (1. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> mal angenommen, jeder Angler hat soviel entnommen wie ein Kormoran, also ca. 3 Äschen.  Macht also bei 30 Anglern 90 Stück am Tag.
> 
> Heute fischen da 3000 Kormorane , das macht 9000 Äschen jeden Tag, nicht nur am Wochenende.


3000 Kormorane? Das muss ein anderer Abschnitt sein. 100 vielleicht 200 - ist aber schon schlimm genug.


----------



## fishhawk (1. März 2021)

Hallo,

ich war noch nie am Hochrhein, aber gab es da die letzten Jahre nicht ein komplettes Fangverbot für Äschen?

Also für Angler natürlich.



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> 3000 Kormorane? Das muss ein anderer Abschnitt sein. 100 vielleicht 200 - ist aber schon schlimm genug.



200 Kormorane, die dort das ganze Jahr jagen, dazu dann im Winter noch die ganzen Durchzügler.
Schonzeit/Schonmaß/Fanglimit werden die wohl nicht einhalten.

Aber wer nun wie stark Einfluss auf die Äschenbestände am Hochrhein nimmt , werden die Locals sicher besser beurteilen können als ich.


----------



## Laichzeit (1. März 2021)

Die Kormorane haben wahrscheinlich einen indirekten, aber massiven Einfluss auf die Äschen, da sie Algen abweidende Fische wie die Nase dezimieren und damit die Reinigungskraft des Flusses herabsetzen.




__





						Wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen bestätigen besondere Bedeutung der Nasen für die Gewässerqualität der Nister – Arge Nister
					






					www.argenister.de
				




Das ist meiner Meinung das wichtigste Forschungsprojekt um zu verstehen, warum es mit unseren Flüssen so bergab geht. Über den reinen Ausfraß der Fische lassen sich die Veränderungen an den Gewässern nämlich nicht erklären.


----------



## Krabat_11 (7. März 2021)

Es gibt da unheimlich spannende Zusammenhängehttps://www.ecosia.org/search?q=trophische+kaskade


----------



## NaabMäx (8. März 2021)

Stellt mal den Fisch in den Vordergrund, um als Angler weiterhin seinem Hobby zu frönen, so kommt man an der Hege und Pflege eh nicht vorbei.

Allen voran muss man die Hege und Pflegeziele definieren. (Bzw. Miteinander erarbeitet über ein Gewässersystem, in Zusammenarbeit der Angelvertreter, Behörden, Bewirtschafter, usw.   
So hat man einige Bedingungen / Gegebenheiten zu hinterfragen, um der Hege und Pflege gerecht zu werden:
Werden die Angler zu dem zu beurteilenden Gewässer mehr?
Nehmen die Fischfresser Tier zu / ab (auch Fische). Welche nehmen zu / ab, zu Auswirkung auf welche Arten / Größen / Orte,..?
Haben sich die anglerischen Fangmengen je Art über Jahre verändert / verschoben. 
Wie wirken sich Methoden / Geräte auf die Anzahl und Arten der gefangenen Fische aus?
Wie wirkt sich die Gesetzeslage auf die Fänge / Arten und Anzahlen aus?
Wie wirkt sich das wärmer werdende Klima aus?
Haben 100 Jahre Querbauwerke immer noch, oder vor allem Einfluss auf die Arten und Mengen 
Sollten Berufts / Nebenerwerbsfischer mit Eingreifen, welche Auswirkungen, welche Beteiligungen, welche Vor- und Nachteile gilt es zu kompensieren?
Ist der Besatz entsprechend?
Trägt das Gewässer die Angler / Fischer / Fressern mit den erlaubten Fangmengen?
Ist das Gewässersystem in einem Zustand, die Anzahl der erforderlichen Fische zu ernähren, aufwachsen zu lassen, reproduzieren, usw. 
usw.

Schonzeiten, Schonmaße, Schongebiete, Fangfenster, usw. sind ein Teil der Methoden, um als Bewirtschafter seinen Aufgaben der Wasserbewohner und Nutzer gegenüber gerecht zu werden. Vor allem liegen sie in der Hand, bzw. deren Vertretern, die am nähesten am Geschehen sitzt und am schnellsten reagieren kann.

Zuerst muss man das Gewässer / Umwelt/ Natur zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt und wenn es möglich ist, etwas in die Zukunft zu verstehen, dann ein Hege und Pflegendes Ziel definieren, damit man zielführende Maßnahmen ergreifen kann.

Beispiel Fangfenster:
Ein Fangfenster kann man in reinen Angelgewässern vermeiden, wenn man die Anzahl der Angler, bzw. Fänge, Zeiten, Orte limitiert, und zwar so, dass auch einige Fische in beachtlichen Größen abwachsen können.
Will man mehr Angler die Möglichkeit geben, kann ein Fangfenster durchaus sinnvoll sein. 

In Gewässern, in denen zusätzlich die Netzfischerei betrieben wird, muss man die Sinnhaftigkeit hinterfragen, soweit nicht auch für die Fischer entsprechende Reglementarien von Ort / Zeiten sinnhaft geregelt sind. Sonst sind Bemühen der Angler zur Hege und Pflege schnell dahin.   

Man sollte die anglerischen Regeln immer etwas schärfer angehen, als zunächst erwartet, lockern kann man einfach. Verschärfen schwieriger.
Übersieht man einen oder mehrere Faktoren, was in der Komplexität zu erwarten ist, so greifen Regeln nicht entsprechend zu lasten der Hege und Pflege und somit zu unseren lasten. 

Da uns Angler auch das wohl anderer Tiere, die Fische als Nahrung brauchen, am Herzen liegt, solange sie in einem vertretbaren Umfang sind, berücksichtigt man sie. Nehmen sie Überhand, ist eine Regulierung erforderlich, damit man nicht von einem extrem ins andere katapultiert wird. 
Das Leben unter Wasser ist genau so wichtig, wie das Leben Überwasser. 

Angelindustrie:
Einige verbieten bereits den Einsatz von Boilies, das Anfüttern und Weiteres, bzw. Schränken ein.
Warum wohl? 
Sie müssen bessere Fangmethoden und Mittel durch schärfere Regeln kompensieren, um die anstrengende- teure Arbeit nicht zu Nichte zu machen - dem Hege und Pflegeziel gerecht zu werden. 

Betrachtet man C&R:
Zum einen positiv, da auch Fische mitgenommen werden müssen, die viele sonst nicht mitnehmen würden.
Negativ: Weil durch C&R die Fischdichte und Artenvielfalt höher ist. Wie sich aus anderen Ländern mit C&R zeigt.
Den Positiven Effekt von C&R kann man als Anglerschaft durchaus auch anders erreichen. 
Wirklich nützlich ist das Gesetz für Fische wohl nicht. Noch dazu, weil ein Nadelstich, bedeutend weniger Schaden anrichtet, als jedem Fisch das Leben zu nehmen.
Keine Ahnung wie viele Insulinspritzen sich Menschen täglich selber geben und jedes Kleinkind und nun auch die alten werden geimpft. Für einen Fisch ist es wohl nicht mehr. 
Schaden von Fisch und Artenvielfalt. Würde man es auf Säugetiere anwenden, so hätte es wohl eher seine Berechtigung und ein guter Kompromiss wäre gefunden.

Jägerschaft:
Bei den Jägern stellt sich das Problem nicht. Weil man einen Schuß nicht zurücknehmen kann.
Und wenn, dann in der Angelegenheit, als würde man sie Verpflichten, alles zu schießen, was ihnen vor die Büchse kommt.
Käme einer Ausrottungen aller heimischen Arten gleich? 
Auf die Jagd kann man nicht verzichten, weil eine Regulierung unabdingbar ist, solange es Menschen gibt.
Und gäbe es keine Angler, gäbe es in den meisten Flüssen keine Fische, oder nur noch ganz wenige Arten. 
Wer bekommt die Veränderungen mit, ausser uns Anglern? Wer Hegt?

Wem kommt es den zu gute, wenn es keine Angler und Jäger mehr gäbe. Sicher nicht der einen Gruppierung unter den Tier- und Naturschützer, die uns gerne weg haben würden. Ob die soweit denken? 

Was mir auch sinkt ist, dass die stetig wachsende Freizeitgesellschaft, zu denen auch alle sog. Schützer gehören, sich über Angler aufregen, die still am Wasser sitzen, aber selber das Ufer abwandern, Ihre Hunde "überall hin" frei laufen lassen, und sich lautstark unterhalten.
Das macht alles nix, wenn die von Früh morgens bis es finster wird, die Viecher verschrecken und beim Brüten stören.  
Sollen doch einfach vor der eigenen Haustür kehren.

Sog. Tierschutz aufgepasst:
Der Staat will den Wolf. 
Nicht des Wolfes wegen. Sondern weil der das Hirsch, Reh, Muffel, die gefährdeten Hase und andere Waldtiere verdrängt, die dem Wald schaden. 
(Waldhege und Pflege durch Menschenhand, wie Zäunungen, ist nicht wirklich was für den Staat, - das sind Kosten zum schaden der Tiere.) (Zu viele Rehe sind natürlich auch nix.) 

Selber betreibt der Staat seit Jahrzehnten eine zum Teil abstruse Waldwirtschaft, die sowohl Borkenkäfer als auch Verbiss gefördert hat.
Letztendlich gehts denen um den Holzertrag.
Nicht minder hat die private Jägerschaft die Extremverhältnisse der Wildschweine den Staatsförstern zu verdanken, weil die das Schwarzwild Jahrzehnte so gut wie gar nicht bejagten, - für den Wald sind WS gut. Der Ärger auf Feldern geht Sie ja nichts an. Nun ist man in einer Situation, dass wir kurz vor der Schweinepest stehen.
Nun schreit man vor allem nach den privaten Jägern - die sollen es richten. 
Da fragt man sich, wo Förster Ihr Wissen her beziehen und wer / warum man ihnen den Druck auferlegt?

Ein paar Wölfe sind o.k., werden es zu viele, solle man regulieren, bevor es kommt, wie bei den Wildschweinen, die eine unserer wichtigsten Lebensmittelindustrie dem Garaus machen kann. 

Zumindest gibt es in Bayern noch einige helle Köpfe in der Regierung.


----------

